# I am going to start weight training



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothing flashy , I am 55 and too old to look like a body builder 

Anyone else do it ? 

Just bought some dumbells and I am going to use them instead
 of going down the gym , which I have never enjoyed


----------



## helli (Jul 15, 2022)

Good for you.
i don’t consider myself a weight trainer but I use weights as part of my exercise regime. I do this at the gym as part of my workouts that regularly change to ensure I don’t over exercise one set of muscles and ignore the others.
Bear in mind that resistance training such as weights often causes blood sugars to rise. Overall, they can bring lebels down but during the exercise, blood sugars often rise.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 15, 2022)

helli said:


> Good for you.
> i don’t consider myself a weight trainer but I use weights as part of my exercise regime. I do this at the gym as part of my workouts that regularly change to ensure I don’t over exercise one set of muscles and ignore the others.
> Bear in mind that resistance training such as weights often causes blood sugars to rise. Overall, they can bring lebels down but during the exercise, blood sugars often rise.


I appreciate your advice . I will only use light weights .


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ve just started doing weights again. 
I’m also 55 but I’ve done them on and off since I was 20 and know I’m not that age anymore!
I’ve not done them for maybe 4 or 5 years so I’ve gone back to some of my old routines and have tweaked them a bit and obviously cut the weights right back down. 
I do actually enjoy doing them which makes me wonder why I stopped.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ve just started doing weights again.
> I’m also 55 but I’ve done them on and off since I was 20 and know I’m not that age anymore!
> I’ve not done them for maybe 4 or 5 years so I’ve gone back to some of my old routines and have tweaked them a bit and obviously cut the weights right back down.
> I do actually enjoy doing them which makes me wonder why I stopped.


You are using less heavy weights ? 

What would be sensible dumbell size to use ? 

I have never done any weight training really


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 16, 2022)

Bravo!

I'm going to start doing strength training any day now ... 

Hmmm but maybe I actually like having matchstick arms?


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 16, 2022)

As I mentioned I’ve cut the weights right back down so yes I’m using what for many would be light weights. 

The simplest way to determine what weights you should be using is to concentrate on form. 
If you are not able to complete one set with good form then it’s too heavy. 

May I ask what exercises you’re doing and how you’re finding them so far? And at what weight?


----------



## helli (Jul 16, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I appreciate your advice . I will only use light weights .


Whilst I agree lighter weights are a good start, that will not stop BG rises as it is the short period of exercise with breaks that cause the highs. HI IT can have the same affect.
My understanding is that the body does two things when you exercise
- liver releases glucose
- your body becomes more efficient at using insulin.
The first causes levels to rise. The latter causes them to fall.
With short spurts of exercise (10 reps of weights or 1 minute of pushing yourself on a bike) , the second doesn't get a chanc to start so you just have extra glucose.

The advantage of lower weights is that they shouldn't stress your body which would push levels up higher


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Bravo!
> 
> I'm going to start doing strength training any day now ...
> 
> Hmmm but maybe I actually like having matchstick arms?


I have skinny arms , I think it's genetic . At my age not much can be done about it really .


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> As I mentioned I’ve cut the weights right back down so yes I’m using what for many would be light weights.
> 
> The simplest way to determine what weights you should be using is to concentrate on form.
> If you are not able to complete one set with good form then it’s too heavy.
> ...


Biceps curl 2 x 5kg

Lat raises 2 x 2.5 kg 

Overhead shoulder press .....2 x 6 kg

Upright row ......2 x 5kg 

Front lat raise.....2 x 2.5 kg

Squats 2 x 5kg 

Lots of sets of that basically


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 16, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I have skinny arms , I think it's genetic . At my age not much can be done about it really .


Never know - maybe we'd both surprise ourselves.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 16, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I have skinny arms , I think it's genetic . At my age not much can be done about it really .


Never know - maybe we'd both surprise ourselves.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Never know - maybe we'd both surprise ourselves.


I think in the same way some people have brown hair and others have blonde hair , people using weights either make big gains through training and others can eat the right food and do the exercises suggested  but they just can't get as strong and as muscular as some.

I think some people , even before they hit the age when their bodies start growing has a natural tendency to be strong and when these people use weights they get even stronger .

My mother was in hospital and one of the male nurses had enormous forearms and when I asked him if he went down the gym he said no but his father and grandfather were big blokes too . Its just the way it is I think .


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 16, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I think in the same way some people have brown hair and others have blonde hair , people using weights either make big gains through training and others can eat the right food and do the exercises suggested  but they just can't get as strong and as muscular as some.
> 
> I think some people , even before they hit the age when their bodies start growing has a natural tendency to be strong and when these people use weights they get even stronger .
> 
> My mother was in hospital and one of the male nurses had enormous forearms and when I asked him if he went down the gym he said no but his father and grandfather were big blokes too . Its just the way it is I think .


I think you are right. I am a 60 year old small woman (in height but alas not in width) and I have always found that my muscles bulk up very quickly if I do repetitive exercise routinely.

I first noticed this in my twenties when I got a bit addicted to the rowing machine at my uni gym and my shoulders went a bit Fatima Whitbread. It wasn't too bad because it was the days of women wearing shoulder pads and I just didn't need them! Lols.

When I started exercising gently again last year after a decade of being a couch potato I was quite chuffed that my muscles kicked back quite quickly.


----------



## Benny G (Jul 16, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Nothing flashy , I am 55 and too old to look like a body builder
> 
> Anyone else do it ?
> 
> ...


It's very easy to over do dumb bells at home.

If you partner up your dumb bells with some regular exercise like swimming, two or three times a week, you will see real results. Even stretching and daily walking will make a big difference, and help general fitness.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I think you are right. I am a 60 year old small woman (in height but alas not in width) and I have always found that my muscles bulk up very quickly if I do repetitive exercise routinely.
> 
> I first noticed this in my twenties when I got a bit addicted to the rowing machine at my uni gym and my shoulders went a bit Fatima Whitbread. It wasn't too bad because it was the days of women wearing shoulder pads and I just didn't need them! Lols.
> 
> When I started exercising gently again last year after a decade of being a couch potato I was quite chuffed that my muscles kicked back quite quickly.


That's great


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 16, 2022)

Benny G said:


> It's very easy to over do dumb bells at home.
> 
> If you partner up your dumb bells with some regular exercise like swimming, two or three times a week, you will see real results. Even stretching and daily walking will make a big difference, and help general fitness.


Walking and weights is my plan


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 16, 2022)

If you’re looking for some solid programs then I recommend https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/bodyspace-social-fitness-app/id687818146
as a resource. 
It has videos on how to perform the exercises as well as interval timers and trackers to chart your progress. 
I think it’s also free as I’ve certainly never paid for it. 

All I need to do now is the actual exercises!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 18, 2022)

Hope it goes well @Taffyboyslim 

Look forward to hearing your progress, and any hints and tips you discover along the way


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 18, 2022)

Most of the books and magazines are to be avoided is what I have discovered


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 19, 2022)

I started training with weights when I was first diagnosed in 2013 at the age of 54. I've written a few posts about it in the past, some links here.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-to-build-yourself-a-home-gym.70220/
		





			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/working-out-with-weights.74806/
		


My original motivation was being told that muscle to fat ratio was important to diabetics. When I was in my twenties and thirties I had a fairly muscular build naturally, enhanced a bit by karate training. In my forties and early fifties I let it slide a bit and went a bit pear shaped. Weight training and triathlons got me back onto shape and proved that, yes you can do it in your fifties. Interestingly I seem to have attained a more ripped appearance by concentrating on swimming. Swimming long distances has caused me to lose quite a bit of weight and I think that the lack of body fat means that my muscles are becoming more clearly defined.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 19, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I started training with weights when I was first diagnosed in 2013 at the age of 54. I've written a few posts about it in the past, some links here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very kind of you . I am not a strong bloke and I am just looking for a decent circuit of exercises of 10 to 12 reps .


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 19, 2022)

I think that when it comes to making a go of things, self belief and self confidence has a big influence. I was such a weedy kid, always last pick at school because I was shit at rugby and football. The problem there is that other people get to choose which sport you do. As an adult you get to choose the sport that you are good at, the sport that you enjoy.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 19, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I think that when it comes to making a go of things, self belief and self confidence has a big influence. I was such a weedy kid, always last pick at school because I was shit at rugby and football. The problem there is that other people get to choose which sport you do. As an adult you get to choose the sport that you are good at, the sport that you enjoy.


Am I right in thinking that at 55 , it's best to work with light to medium weights as gaining size is so difficult at my age ?


----------



## travellor (Jul 19, 2022)

I just did stuff that hurt, but didn't break anything.
I also did stuff that made machines switch off unless I lied about my age, as my heartbeat went too high.
You'll know when you hit your wall.
Put a bit more on it next time for a target.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2022)

I have just started weight training, week 2. With my husband as my PT, he's done this stuff for years. 

I have no muscle strength at all, I am fit, I can run about fine and play all sorts of sports, but I need to be stronger for rugby. Will help with tackling others, but also being tackled and not getting hurt, and for general recovery. 

The first thing we tried he said go with the 5s, no way, I went to 1s, and did most of the stuff that week with 2s or 3s, already I have moved up, and have been using some 5s for certain exercises, it is hard work, but already noticing improvements.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Am I right in thinking that at 55 , it's best to work with light to medium weights as gaining size is so difficult at my age ?


It is what works for you I believe, what is light to someone might be impossible for someone else. You can always start a little lower and move up, you will soon know if you have gone too big


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 15, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> It is what works for you I believe, what is light to someone might be impossible for someone else. You can always start a little lower and move up, you will soon know if you have gone too big


I need to go light lol


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 15, 2022)

Have a look at this Phoebe, ladies messing about with weights,this is where this kind of thing leads.



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/britains-strongest-woman.101688/


----------

